# bacon wrapped drumstick lollipops



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Wrapped Chicken Lollipops. gotta try this!
Prep Time
20 mins

Cook Time
2 hrs

Total Time
2 hrs 20 mins



I could eat a Bacon Wrapped Chicken Lollipop for breakfast, lunch, and dinner and I'd be happy! Juicy, perfectly tender chicken drumsticks are liberally seasoned with a homemade BBQ rub, wrapped in bacon, and slow grilled for maximum flavor and the best texture I've ever had in a drumstick.
Course: Appetizers, Main Dish 
Cuisine: Barbecue 
Servings: 3 people

Ingredients


 6 chicken drumsticks
 2 Tablespoons Hey Grill Hey’s Sweet BBQ Rub link in recipe notes
 6 strips bacon
 1/2 cup Whiskey Peach BBQ sauce link in recipe notes


Instructions


Preheat your grill or smoker for indirect cooking at 225 degrees F.
Prepare your drumsticks by using a sharp knife to cut off the end of the drumstick leg, just under the bone joint. Press the meat down, away from the end of the exposed bone so the bone forms a handle for the lollipop.
Season the chicken meat on all sides with the sweet rub. Wrap each drumstick in a piece of bacon and either tuck the ends of the bacon or secure with a toothpick. Wrap the exposed bones tightly with a strip of aluminum foil.
Place the chicken lollipops on the grill and cook until they reach an internal temperature (not touching the bone with the thermometer) of 135 degrees F. At this point, increase the heat in your grill to 375 degrees F to crisp the bacon.
Close the lid and continue cooking until the internal temperature reaches 175 degrees F. Brush the lollipops on all sides of the meat with BBQ sauce. Close the lid and continue cooking until you reach an internal temperature of 185 degrees F.
Remove the lollipops to a serving platter or cutting board and allow to rest for 10 minutes before removing the foil from the bones and serving.


Recipe Notes
Hey Grill Hey Sweet Rub: https://heygrillhey.com/recipe/best-sweet-rub-grilled-pork-chicken/
Whiskey Peach BBQ Sauce: https://heygrillhey.com/recipe/whiskey-peach-barbecue-sauce/

*Love it? Share it!*



Click to share on Facebook (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Pinterest (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Twitter (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Google+ (Opens in new window)
Click to email this to a friend (Opens in new window)
Click to print (Opens in new window)




*Post navigation*

Camp Chef SmokePro SG Pellet Grill Review
Grilled Chili Lime Chicken Recipe

*This post contains affiliate links. For more information on them, visit our Privacy Policy*


* Sign up to get the freshest recipes from Hey Grill, Hey straight to your inbox!*






* 12 thoughts on “Bacon Wrapped Chicken Lollipop Recipe”*



 *David Hirsch* says:
 January 21, 2018 at 7:52 pm 
Do you have a video of how you cut the bone and shape the chicken? I don’t follow your explanation. Thx

Reply

 *Hey Grill* says:
 January 21, 2018 at 8:02 pm 
Hey David! I do have a video of making the lollipops, it is on the post, right above the recipe.

Reply

 *Callie Morton* says:
 April 22, 2018 at 5:57 pm 
This was amazing!!! Made it today following your steps! Fabulous!!

Reply

 *Hey Grill* says:
 April 23, 2018 at 4:54 pm 
Thanks Callie! So glad you liked it!

Reply

 *Jonathan* says:
 July 18, 2018 at 12:54 pm 
Can I do this in a conventional Oven?

Reply

 *Hey Grill Hey* says:
 July 19, 2018 at 8:10 am 
You can cook this in your oven, just follow the same time and temperature instructions as the written recipe.

Reply

 *JIM* says:
 July 30, 2018 at 6:04 am 
Thanks for all your info. You have a true fan here.

Reply

 *Hey Grill Hey* says:
 July 30, 2018 at 9:14 am 
THANKS!!

Reply

 *Tony* says:
 August 3, 2018 at 9:03 am 
Can you bake these if we don’t have a smoker or a grill?

Reply

 *Hey Grill Hey* says:
 August 3, 2018 at 1:55 pm 
Yes! You can cook these in the oven, just follow the same time and temperature as the written recipe.

Reply

 *Patti Taylor* says:
 August 9, 2018 at 9:05 pm 
This will be our next meal!! Have to do it in the oven but I’m hoping it will still be as good as it looks!! Maybe should use a tray with the holes in it and put the lollipops on that tray and then put that into baking dish? Giving it an inch or so below the actual tray of the pops? Does that sound like a good idea? Or just put directly on baking dish?

Reply

 *Hey Grill Hey* says:
 August 10, 2018 at 10:58 am 
I have had others do it in the oven and it turns out great. I would put a rack, like a cooking rack, in a sheet pan and then put the chicken on that.

Reply

*Leave a Reply *

Your email address will not be published. Required fields are marked *
Comment
Name * 
Email * 
Website 
Recipe Rating 





*Sign up to get the freshest recipes from Hey Grill, Hey straight to your inbox!*







Search for: https://www.facebook.com/heygrillhey/ https://www.instagram.com/heygrillhey/ https://twitter.com/heygrill_hey https://www.pinterest.com/heygrillhey/ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCE8q1FcoQ0wBypZb3jXw7Pg










*Join the Grill Squad for Exclusive Member Benefits*


*• Exclusive Meat Master Class Videos + Workbooks*

*• Ad-free recipes*

*• Monthly giveaways*

*• Group discounts*

*• Private FB group access*

*• Free access to our e-books*

*• Industry Professional Interviews*


*Only $50/Year*


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

buncha other stuff on there, but the drumsticks look killer. i bought the chicken and bacon today.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't like drums, I prefer thighs but it sounds purty sporty!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> I don't like drums, I prefer thighs but it sounds purty sporty!!!




Someone say Thighs???......... Did this Saturday...



.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

*fixed em*

finally got time to try these. very good. little messy to eat, but i can live with that. wife fixed potato salad side that was good too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll are killing me.... When I get back to eating again and blow the dust off my Eggs and Blackstone, ya'll will be in trouble!!!!


----------

